# Orbit-exchange accounts



## Orbit-Broker (Jun 12, 2022)

Orbit Exchange is *a type of online marketplace for players to bet against each other rather than a bookmaker*. Orbit Exchange will quickly become your favourite with its advantages compared to a traditional sportsbook offer, as it offers better prices and huge liquidity for a wide range of markets.

Accounts registration 
www.orbit-broker.com


----------



## OVERCITY (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't get it. You use Orbitx 's name to create a broker with similar name? I see the website was created in 2022.

The links on the website are all dead, even the sign up page.

I don't see any information about a license.

Smells bad.


----------



## Orbit-Broker (Jun 13, 2022)

Links are not dead, website is 100% functional. 
All bet-football.com products are operated by DYNAMIK MARKETING B.V. registered address, Fransche Bloemweg 4, Willemstad, Curacao. A company licensed and regulated by the law of Curacao under the Master License Holder Curacao eGaming with license number 8048/JAZ. Pint Limited (12 Mount Havelock, Douglas, Isle of Man, IM12QG) is the payment processor.


----------



## mayertom (Jun 13, 2022)

Orbit-Broker said:


> Links are not dead, website is 100% functional.
> All bet-football.com products are operated by DYNAMIK MARKETING B.V. registered address, Fransche Bloemweg 4, Willemstad, Curacao. A company licensed and regulated by the law of Curacao under the Master License Holder Curacao eGaming with license number 8048/JAZ. Pint Limited (12 Mount Havelock, Douglas, Isle of Man, IM12QG) is the payment processor.



So, technically you are Bet-Football, but with redirecting website to your main website. 
Don't get me wrong, but that is kind of stupid. But not very stupid. Just invest more in SEO instead of creating website with same links.


----------

